# Cedar plugs



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

How fast do you like to pull them??

Do you change the speed for different fish?? Say one speed for bonita and another for Blackfin?? 

Do you prefer the 4" or the 6"??

What about color?? I've done good in the past with unpainted, What color do you like??


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't think color matters and I troll them at 7 knots just like any other lure. Last year we caught 5 Wahoo and 3 YFT on a 6" pink aluminum cedar plug.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I don't think color matters and I troll them at 7 knots just like any other lure. Last year we caught 5 Wahoo and 3 YFT on a 6" pink aluminum cedar plug.


OM are you talking about the Alum. Plugs the guy was selling on the Hull Truth?? 

If so I think I Bought some of those. Guess I forgot I had them. Need to see if I can find em.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've used plain wood style, white, red and black and dolphin color. 7 to 9 knots.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Joey I like 6-8 knots for speed , and the natural seems to get bit more than others but had good luck with red and white and dolphin color. just fish them way way back!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks and Tim.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The last trip we had the only lures that got hit period were dolphin colored. Strange.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks JJ.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> OM are you talking about the Alum. Plugs the guy was selling on the Hull Truth??
> 
> If so I think I Bought some of those. Guess I forgot I had them. Need to see if I can find em.


Yes that's the ones. They work great and last a long time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Natural, dolphin and the orange/black head in 6". I rig them with a needle eye 7731 mustad instead of the 3412C that they suggest rigging them with that has a narrower gap. Anywhere from 5-8 knots works great and they do good above that as well but I add a 16oz trolling weight.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris have you ever tried rigging them with anything other than Needle eye hooks??









Do you think rigging like this would take away from the plugs action??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think it would take away at all and may actually add action. I could see where tying in some buck tail or Mylar might be cool too


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

What lb test (mono or fluorocarbon) do you use for leader and how long of a leader do you recommend? Also do you favor the 6" or 4" cedar plugs or does it really matter?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I fish mono on mine. 100lb. I've always used the 6" plugs but ordered some 4" which is why I started the post.

Think I will rig a couple like the picture above and give it a try.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Here you go rigged with the needle eye hook..


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

The last time we pulled cedar plugs, we had some serious line twist. Going to try a high quality ball bearing swivel next time. Any other solutions?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YesSir OM. That's the ones I have. I didn't rig with needle eye's though. I'm glad you mentioned them. I had forgotten I had them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure I have some more hooks here if you need some.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Alchemist said:


> The last time we pulled cedar plugs, we had some serious line twist. Going to try a high quality ball bearing swivel next time. Any other solutions?



I always find the keel on mine and put a mark on it to reference the hook by.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> I'm sure I have some more hooks here if you need some.


I actually rigged up a couple of my 6" plugs like the picture I posted. I rigged the Aluminum plugs with some 9/0 rigging hooks from Catch-all Tackle.

I do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Have a link to THT site vendor selling those?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Found it. And I think that's Ocean Master in the picture too. 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...ack-rigged-w-lure-bag-50-off.html#post4280195


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been putting a 4" plug behind a bird chain with pretty good success.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I have been putting a 4" plug behind a bird chain with pretty good success.


This is what we do but we usually only pull cedar plugs if we feel like there might be yellowfin around. They can't resist a cedar plug.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I remember now. They requested pics and I sent that one in 2 years ago.







Kenton said:


> Found it. And I think that's Ocean Master in the picture too.
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...ack-rigged-w-lure-bag-50-off.html#post4280195


 
That is me in the drivers seat. I wonder how they got this picture unless they are searching the forums...??


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Alchemist said:


> The last time we pulled cedar plugs, we had some serious line twist. Going to try a high quality ball bearing swivel next time. Any other solutions?


As the other person said, find the keel of the plug, then stick your hook in facing upward.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanted to update this post.

Since I started it, the weather for the most part has been CRAP. But I have got to fish 4 time's and I have pulled cedar plugs all 4 day's. I rigged the 4" plugs with 7/0 live bait hooks and the 6" plugs with a 10/0 circle hook. I wasn't really sure how they would work but thought it was worth a shot.

















These things have gotten eat up every time I put them in the water. I don't think they have missed 3 fish out of the 4 trips I have used them on. I never liked the needle eye hooks because of their tendency to twist the line if not run on a keel. And also I hate the weak link they put in the mono so I wanted to get away from them. This is how.

No twist and no more broken knots at the hook. I'll never pull needle eye hooks again.

Works great for bonita and Blackfin. Just wanted to share. Good luck out there.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen these in action. They kick ass. Rerigging mine without the needle eye hooks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Joey, how are the circle hook rigged ones doing for you, hook up ratio wise?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Joey, how are the circle hook rigged ones doing for you, hook up ratio wise?


Don't think we've missed one on the 6" plugs with circle hooks but trolling them side by side in the same spread as the 4", The 4" have been out fishing them on bonita. I believe we had 2 or 3 missed fish on the j hooks last Tuesday. 

I really just used the circle hooks on the 6's because I had them laying around but they work fine.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Killer, we'll give it a whirl. Sometimes for reasons unknown the fish prefer small.


----------

